

Dell hints it may follow Google out of China  - known
http://www.itpro.co.uk/621826/dell-hints-it-may-follow-google-out-of-china

======
timdorr
The only problem with Google and GoDaddy's movement out of China is that we're
tipping the economic scale in the wrong way. We're taking away the products
and services that make us money from the Chinese, but what we ought to be
doing is taking away the things that give them money, such as manufacturing.
Dell definitely has it right by pulling in the other direction. The trade gap
is enormous and we need to fix that.

~~~
CWuestefeld
China may make the most money by doing the manufacturing, but _we_ also make
the most money by letting China do the manufacturing. This is a basic tenet of
economics called _Comparative Advantage_
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparative_advantage> ).

(I note that in the presence of market-distorting factors like tariffs,
comparative advantage becomes much muddier)

------
kiba
It's moving to India!

That's a freer country, right? If not, please enlighten me.

